# TV packages for Magbox



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We have purchased a Mag box 254 and are not happy with our provider - ClickUK tv as most of the HD channels are hardly ever available, plus the system buffers quite a bit. We have had our CYTA line tested and that is not the problem . 

Can anyone recommend other providers either subscription packages or free of subscription? We are interested in viewing UK channels, Sky films, Sky Atlantic and Sky sports as well as box sets.

Also is it difficult to change the current set-up if we change providers?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> We have purchased a Mag box 254 and are not happy with our provider - ClickUK tv as most of the HD channels are hardly ever available, plus the system buffers quite a bit. We have had our CYTA line tested and that is not the problem .
> 
> Can anyone recommend other providers either subscription packages or free of subscription? We are interested in viewing UK channels, Sky films, Sky Atlantic and Sky sports as well as box sets.
> 
> ...


We use NTV.mx without problems with our MAG


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mapa said:


> Can anyone recommend other providers either subscription packages or free of subscription? We are interested in viewing UK channels, Sky films, Sky Atlantic and Sky sports as well as box sets.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


I can thoroughly recommend NTV as the way ahead for you!

NTV


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for your advice, we will have a look at NTVs subscription.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

A third "yay" for NTV from myself.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for all replies. We've looked at the NTV website and it doesn't mention any video packages, only what tv channels are included and a list of movies. We want to watch full series of tv programmes such as 24, The Americans, Mad Men - that sort of thing. Does NTV have this facility?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mapa said:


> Thanks for all replies. We've looked at the NTV website and it doesn't mention any video packages, only what tv channels are included and a list of movies. We want to watch full series of tv programmes such as 24, The Americans, Mad Men - that sort of thing. Does NTV have this facility?


Those series are on the system we have. I am currently watching 24. I am on season 6.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mapa said:


> Thanks for all replies. We've looked at the NTV website and it doesn't mention any video packages, only what tv channels are included and a list of movies. We want to watch full series of tv programmes such as 24, The Americans, Mad Men - that sort of thing. Does NTV have this facility?


Genesis has all 9 seasons of 24, all 3 seasons of The Americans and all 7 seasons of Mad Men available plus countless others.

Genesis is free.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Those series are on the system we have. I am currently watching 24. I am on season 6.


Veronica I know you have a MAG. What provider do you have?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

simplyiptv said:


> Hi Use simpyiptv


Simple IPtv is only fore Kodi if I remember right


----------

